# Talk about the funniest thing you ever said that you could think of



## daniel0731ex (Jul 21, 2010)

Today, in my summer school history class, my teacher asked me if I know what the Sign law is. I answered:
"Yes; SinA/a = SinB/b = SinC/c."

This is the only thing I could remember right now, but I'm sure that I've said something much funnier before...couldn't remember though.
.
.
.
.
.
PS: why is the rate signature thread closed? I just got a new sig...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 22, 2010)

Penis.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Penis.



/thread


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 22, 2010)

on the first day, my geography teacher asked me where St Louis is, i said kansas ... :fp


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2010)

"I'm coming from Fort Huachuca--"

"Bless you."

:fp


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 22, 2010)

We were speaking to some older students that were telling us about high school (I was in middle school) and one of asks do any of you know what AEP is (referring to the facility they send students in our town who cause trouble).
My answer:AN ELECTRIC COMPANY


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Penis.



LMAO.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Penis.



LOL


----------



## Feryll (Jul 22, 2010)

I know something someone else said that was hilarious

Person: My mom drove a famous race car driver to NASCAR stadium

Someone else: Yeah? Who?

Person: ...

Person: Michael Jordan

Everyone else just broke up with laughter.


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 22, 2010)

My friends were talking about random stuff that could happen during sex.

Friend A: But have it ever happened to you during the act that...
Me: YES

They laughed. Hard.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

Wait I don't get it. What's the Sign law...?

Supposedly "What's a semi" is really funny to some people.


----------



## riffz (Jul 22, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Penis.
> ...



I almost spat out my juice laughing.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 22, 2010)

I dunno what Sign Law is, but what Daniel was joking about was taking it to be "Sin", a term in trigonometry.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 22, 2010)

in history class, we were supposed to be passing around cards around the
room in an order so every one got the card to record the information on it.
one girl who i was sitting next to was getting cards from multiple people,
and they were piling up on her desk.

The Girl: "Guys, stop. I'm getting it from like, three different directions right now!"
Me: "That's what she said!"


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> in history class, we were supposed to be passing around cards around the
> room in an order so every one got the card to record the information on it.
> one girl who i was sitting next to was getting cards from multiple people,
> and they were piling up on her desk.
> ...



L-O-L


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 22, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > Me: "That's what she said!"
> ...



Yeah... 

That's what she did!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 22, 2010)

Its not what I said, it's what my maths teacher said hahaha....

The setting is my maths teacher experienceing a lock-up on my speedcube.

Me: Push it harder! PUSH IT HARDER!!

The teacher: Thats what she said!

I mean, he is only 19 years old, so he still has some of his immature side to him. Plus, growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't say funny things.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jul 22, 2010)

last year the day before halloween:
teacher: "ok so you guys can wear anything to school tomorrow"
class clown: "k imma come naked"
teacher: "no you have to wear something"
class clown: "k imma wear plastic wrap"


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 22, 2010)

I never say anything funny.... yet people laugh at me anyway.....


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I never say anything funny.... yet people laugh at me anyway.....



I suppose that's better than the reverse.


----------



## Weston (Jul 22, 2010)

I remember i made a joke about the "black market" being slave trade.
Dont remember the exact wording though


----------



## aronpm (Jul 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> I dunno what Sign Law is, but what Daniel was joking about was taking it to be "Sin", a term in trigonometry.



NO. NO. NO.

SINE IS A TERM IN TRIGONOMETRY. NOT 'SIN'. AND IT'S NOT PRONOUNCED 'SIN' EVEN WHEN YOU ABBREVIATE IT.


----------



## nck (Jul 22, 2010)

teacher: define BP (binomial probability)
me: nature's biggest enemy :fp


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2010)

A joke about aronpm DNFing alot.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> A joke about aronpm DNFing alot.



 

I'mma go cry mang.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 22, 2010)

Faz said aronpm DNFs alot at a meetup, Zane said, no, he DNFs ALOT and I said no, *HE DNFS SO MUCH, HE NEVER EVER SUCCESSES.*


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not anything in this thread...


----------



## aronpm (Jul 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Faz said aronpm DNFs alot at a meetup, Zane said, no, he DNFs ALOT and I said no, *HE DNFS SO MUCH, HE NEVER EVER SUCCESSES.*



Yeah, I never success. Check my sig >_>

Also, _a lot_.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 22, 2010)

YOU AINT GOT NO PANCAKE MIX!

Two camels in a tiny car


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno what Sign Law is, but what Daniel was joking about was taking it to be "Sin", a term in trigonometry.
> ...


I know it's not pronounced sin and I know sin is short for sine. -.-

cos cosine
sin sine
tan tangent


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 22, 2010)

Banter


----------



## Forte (Jul 22, 2010)

lol that guy said penis


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

My friend said this.

We were trying to start a movie on his xbox, and it wouldn't work. The screen said "Play halted due to malfunction." My friend called to his dad and said,


Spoiler



Dad, the movie won't work. It says "play halted due to manfuction"


----------



## Feryll (Jul 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> My friend said this.
> 
> We were trying to start a movie on his xbox, and it wouldn't work. The screen said "Play halted due to malfunction." My friend called to his dad and said,
> 
> ...



Oh hahaha I get it, the screen had a capital P in play, but he said it without a capital! LOLOL ROFLMAO




Spoiler



But seriously, I don't get it


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > My friend said this.
> ...



to say it differntly:


Spoiler



play halted due to man****tion


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 22, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA AHHHAA HAHAHA HAHAAahhaha haha...

Wasnt that funny. Really.


----------

